
Why events are bad idea? - mangatmodi
https://www.usenix.org/legacy/events/hotos03/tech/vonbehren.html
======
saas_co_de
"In many cases, fixing the problems with events is tantamount to switching to
threads."

You might also say that implementing a thread facade over an event driven
runtime is tantamount to switching to events.

If it makes programming easier I am all for it though.

